# How did I do on this one?



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Worked all day on this one, i think it came out pretty good, what do you all think? I may not bother with acid washing it either.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

that the before demo pic????...:whistling


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

JBM.......

Have ya got some schedule free... 

I could use your help on my new build.........


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I goto look at it, and he says, can you fix this?


----------



## conductor (May 12, 2017)

love the 1 1/2" mortar gaps. efficient mason. :thumbup:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

How did you do? I dunno but it sure looks puurdy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

JBM said:


> Worked all day on this one, i think it came out pretty good, what do you all think? I may not bother with acid washing it either.


Takes skill to match that surrounding patina... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Those steps don't need an estimate,they need an autopsy .


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

These steps are like Rossi O'Donnell nakid


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

JBM said:


> These steps are like Rossi O'Donnell nakid




Common! Dont go there! those steps dont look that bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

JBM said:


> Worked all day on this one, i think it came out pretty good, what do you all think? I may not bother with acid washing it either.





MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JBM.......
> 
> Have ya got some schedule free...
> 
> I could use your help on my new build.........


Both projects show your skills as professionals. They look good from my house! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> JBM.......
> 
> Have ya got some schedule free...
> 
> I could use your help on my new build.........


Nice garage!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

To be honest I formed and poured them, but jeesh, i aint no superseal, so no pics


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

but they looked alright


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

risers were 8 1/2 and treads were 10, nothing I could do otherwise they would stick out into the driveway.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok ill post a real job, let me look, 

We went back and forth on this for a re do using thin stone. IT was the perfect situation, they were redoing the carpet for hardwood, removing a half wall, perfect for us monkies to come in. 

she then hits me with this stone looking tile stuff. I dont EVER do tile, ever, but I have access to a tile guy, so I proceed. Onething leads to another and I managed to bring in a sub and git r done. Win win, no wonder GC's like being GC;s,..its the cats ass..., well if you only manage one guy I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Hard to see but there are re rod's epoxied in for a mantle, I should get a final pic...


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Whats up with that original hearthstone? Was it always cantilevered over like that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Whats up with that original hearthstone? Was it always cantilevered over like that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually yes, I took my tracer to it and wailed on it for 10 minutes, snapped off like I wanted it too.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

They are putting in an insert of some sort, " i just work here":, their son is actually an actor on a somewhat popular tv show too...,


----------

